
Facebook knew about Snap's struggles months before the public - mcone
https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/13/facebook-knew-about-snap-struggles-through-app-tracking/
======
Overtonwindow
This is likely how Zuck will run for President. Using the vast network of
Facebook to find, influence, and manipulate voters. IMO Russia couldn't hold a
candle to the damage the full force of Facebook could do to our electoral
process.

